# MAC lipgloss swatches



## geeko (Jan 18, 2011)

Dazzleglasses from Left to right: Bare necessity, Steppin out, Smile, Baby Sparks,  Fabulous Fun, Glamour od, Utterly Posh, Miss Fizz, Love alert, Hi-faultin, Funtabulous, Ms dynamite


----------



## geeko (Jan 18, 2011)

MAC cremesheen glasses

  	Left to right: Right Image, Delight, Just superb,  On the scene, Richer lusher, Melt in your mouth, Partial to Pink, boy bait


----------



## MatejaK (Feb 10, 2011)

Underage


----------

